

Jury foreman in Apple vs. Samsung had 'light bulb moment' - willhsiung
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4394863/Jury-foreman-recounts-Apple-vs--Samsung-case

======
fpp
Maybe as an engineer he should have just cut himself a rectangular piece of
cardboard (size 7" / 10" - optional with rounded corners to not harm himself),
draw a screen on it and take it into his hand(s).

He might have then realized that the size of the bevel, where to put buttons
etc are define by nature (except if you have 4 hands or two thumbs on each) -
that's what I would call a light bulb moment.

His explanations have the smell of someone who profits from the system and
tries to justify it at-any-cost even if common sense or "engineering pride"
clearly are telling differently.

------
001sky
This leads me wonder if another set of eyes need to look at the case. Its hard
to discern too much from this short form. Juror seems something odd.

